# Citation Books for Private Security Guards?



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Quick question, what gives private security guards (ie Apollo Security) the ability to write official parking ciations in a certain location. I've seen this on a small college campus and I know for a fact the guards have no police powers what so ever. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Anyone can make parking tickets for thier property, its just the repurcussions for not paying them that differ between public and private. If you don't pay a ticket at Dean College, the worst that happens is that your car can be towed the next time its caught. If you skip out on payment at Westfield State, your license and registration become non-renewable, as well as you get put on thier tow list.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Alright thank you I had someone complaing to me about a parking ticket on a private college campus and I was trying to figure out what was going on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

At some colleges if you don't pay your parking fines it just goes on your bill and if it is not paid you don't recieve or degree or your official transcript until you have met all your obligations to the school.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

masscopguy said:


> At some colleges if you don't pay your parking fines it just goes on your bill and if it is not paid you don't recieve or degree or your official transcript until you have met all your obligations to the school.


I believe almost every school in the state has a policy like that. As far as security guards issuing tickets like stated anyone can make up a private ticket for their property. However, some will send a debt collection agency after you if you fail to pay. I know some malls down south do this not too sure about up here.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Some semi-public venues such as shopping malls have been trained by the town to issue parking ciations. Such as, Mashpee Commons in Mashpee. They don't do it anymore because the Commons doesn't do their own security anymore, they gave the contract to Securitas.


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

When I was at Framingham State in 2000, our campus PO tickets were reported to the Registry of Motor Vehicles, us being a state school. We were also sworn Parking Enforcement Officers for the Town of Framingham and could issue tickets on the two public streets that cut through our campus. The FSPD guys can confirm whether or not this is still in practice today and if the tickets are still reported to the RMV.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

RCPD33 said:


> When I was at Framingham State in 2000, our campus PO tickets were reported to the Registry of Motor Vehicles, us being a state school. We were also sworn Parking Enforcement Officers for the Town of Framingham and could issue tickets on the two public streets that cut through our campus. The FSPD guys can confirm whether or not this is still in practice today and if the tickets are still reported to the RMV.


Yes


----------

